
Deep Learning Could Automate TSA Screeners - icinnamon
https://medium.com/synapse-blog/ai-outperforms-certified-xray-operators-972932086f2e
======
sgautam
Hi all- I'm the CTO and Co-founder of Synapse Technology. Happy to answer
questions about our tech & product!

p.s. We're hiring CV engineers for our Perception Team. Shoot me a note at
sims[at]syntechcorporation.com if you're interested in solving hard problems
with state-of-the-art methods in object detection, domain adaptation,
incremental learning, and the like!

------
rkwasny
Should we just keep the government shut and replace it with AI?

~~~
icinnamon
You joke, but there are certain aspects that could be made far more efficient
and accurate with AI.

